# Super Bowl XLII



## Ermundo (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, it is that time of the year. The shadow of the Super bowl is upon us all, and for all those who have never seen American Football, consider this game the equivalent of the World Cup. The magnitude of this game is such that supposedly a billion people with gather behind the Television and view it, according to the National Football League. 

In one corner, there are the legends of football, gathered together into a mighty team. As the second team in history to not loose a regular season game, the Patriots have established their place in the annals of Football. All that remains is for them to win this all-important game, and they will do what no team has ever done before. Ever. However, there is one opponent they must face before they reach their goal. Heralded from New York, the Giants have turned from a disappointment into the best road team in this era. With ten consecutive road wins, no NFL team has ever won so many road games in a row, and to do this after a disappointing 0-2 start is amazing. As the team of Destiny, they must overcome the Patriots in Phoenix, Arizona to claim the greatest of football titles. 

In Las Vegas, betting has already begun for who will win this match-up. And already, the Patriots are favored by a 12 1/2 pt. spread. So, what are your thoughts on this year's Super bowl?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 25, 2008)

I hate the Patriots, particularly Brady and Belichick, so I'm rooting for the Giants in this one, but I think the Patriots will ultimately win. They're just too good.


----------



## Ermundo (Jan 25, 2008)

The number of people that really hate the Patriots in staggering. I don't think any nfl team has ever been as hated as these guys. In fact, almost anyone that lives outside of Boston has to hate New England.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 25, 2008)

Maeglin said:


> I hate the Patriots, particularly Brady and Belichick, so I'm rooting for the Giants in this one, but I think the Patriots will ultimately win. They're just too good.



What is it that could possibly justify HATE toward a group of people you don't even know???!!!

Anyhoo, I like the Patriots — they have such pretty red white and blue uniforms — and they are arguably the best team in the history of football. How many teams can do an 18-0 season? 

Will they win the Superbowl? Odds are they will, but every football game's a crapshoot (talk about your mixed metaphors — or something), there's an infinitude of variables in every game.

BTW — read an interesting piece about how their logo came about; you can read it here.

Barley


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the Patriots will win, unless they've gotten too cocky.


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 3, 2008)

GIANTS!!!

Shoulda bet on this one...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 4, 2008)

...I did bet  Anyways, I'll always stand by the Pats. Besides it was their coach who was cheating right? I mean even without the cheating they're still one of the best dynasty's ever and he is a genius of a coach, and Tom Brady still is an amazing amazing QB, his team simply had an off night is all.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 6, 2008)

What a shocker! The Giants quarterback acted more like Tom Brady than Brady. Nobody expected the Giants to hammer him into the ground for the whole game. Ah these Bushies...

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 7, 2008)

<--all I have to say


----------

